# Egress door question



## marcm (Dec 3, 2015)

Im in the 2012 IRC

2 questions

1) Section 311.3.1

This section first says that the finished floor cannot be more than 1.5" from grade, then it takes it away in the exception. So is it 7.75" or 1.5"? Or, Is it because it mentions "required egress door"?

this Leads to my next question..

2) That section speaks to "Required egress door". It also mentions "Other exterior doors". So my question is if you have 2 exterior doors and both are 32"+, which is "required"?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 3, 2015)

Only one and the designer gets to pick not the inspector.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 3, 2015)

So is it 7.75" or 1.5"?

"The exception allowing a floor or landing to be 73/4 inches below the top of the threshold at the required egress door applies the the exterior side of the door only.

 Previously the code did not prohibit the interior floor from being as much as 73/4 inches below the top of the threshold, provided the door swung out to the exterior and the exterior landing was not more than 11/2 inches below the threshold, although this would be an unusual and unattractive installation."

*2012 R311.3.1 Floor elevations at the required egress doors. * 

Landings or finished floors at the required egress door shall not be more than 11/2 inches lower than the top of the threshold. 

*Exception: *The landing or floor on the exterior side shall not be more than 73/4 inches below the top of the threshold provided the door does not swing over the landing or floor. 

*2009 R311.3.1 Floor elevations at the required egress doors.* Landings or floors at the required egress door shall not be more than 11/2 inches lower than the top of the threshold. 

*Exception:* The exterior landing or floor shall not be more than 73/4 inches below the top of the threshold provided the door does not swing over the landing or floor.


----------



## marcm (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys..very much appreciated.


----------

